# Happy Birthday Mertex!



## Bloodrock44 (May 10, 2014)

Hope you have a wonderful one and many more! [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 10, 2014)

Have a wonderful birthday, Mertex! ​


----------



## Mr. H. (May 10, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Gracie (May 10, 2014)

Happy birthday, Mertex!!!


----------



## SAYIT (May 10, 2014)

Beatles say it way better than I do:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...dcMz2sKWNXQsCY0F0Q&bvm=bv.66111022,bs.1,d.cWc


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday Mertex!! Have a great one!!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 10, 2014)




----------



## RosieS (May 10, 2014)

Sappy Birfday, Mertex!

B'day Regards from Rosie


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 10, 2014)

.yadhtriB yppaH


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Mertex ! ! 

[ame=http://youtu.be/k1oqWKAp1N8]Happy Birthday / Rachlevsky ? Chamber Orchestra Kremlin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Nutz (May 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday.

Enjoy YOUR day!


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 10, 2014)

Once you were two,
 Dear birthday friend,
 In spite of purple weather.

 But now you are three
 And near the end
 As we gruesome together.

 How fourthful thou,
 Forsooth for you,
 For soon you will be more!

 But &#8211; &#8216;fore
 One can be three be two,
 Before be five, be four! 

Walt Kelley


----------



## Hossfly (May 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Tex!!


Birthday Calculator


----------



## Esmeralda (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (May 10, 2014)

Have a great day!​


----------



## pacer (May 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Mertex.  Have a lovely day.


----------



## April (May 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Mertex!


----------



## R.D. (May 10, 2014)




----------



## peach174 (May 10, 2014)

Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Hope you have a wonderful one and many more! [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]












Thank you very much.  Celebrated with dinner last night.  Today, my good friend invited me to an Herb Show, very interesting....I bought several little plants, then she took me to lunch.  So far it has been great.


----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Have a wonderful birthday, Mertex! ​








Thank you very much....I'm enjoying myself, being waited on...


----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Happy birthday, Mertex!!!





Thanks, Gracie, that cat is too funny!


----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Beatles say it way better than I do:
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...dcMz2sKWNXQsCY0F0Q&bvm=bv.66111022,bs.1,d.cWc





Thank you...that was totally awesome...I loved it.


----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


>





Thanks....


----------



## Starlight (May 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Mertex....and Wishing you a Special Day filled with much Love, Happiness and Fun!  Snowball even baked a Special Birthday Cake just for you.


----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Happy Birthday, Mertex ! !
> 
> Happy Birthday / Rachlevsky ? Chamber Orchestra Kremlin - YouTube




Thank you, Jerri, that was beautiful.  I didn't know Happy Birthday could be played so many different beautiful ways...that was a treat.


----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Happy Birthday, Tex!!
> 
> 
> Birthday Calculator




That was really interesting...my Horoscope.  Thank you.


----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2014)

Starlight said:


> Happy Birthday, Mertex....and Wishing you a Special Day filled with much Love, Happiness and Fun!  Snowball even baked a Special Birthday Cake just for you.




That is definitely, too cute!


----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2014)

You're what makes coming to this Forum so enjoyable....thanks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Mertex!!!!!!

I know, 26 is a hard year to get to, but just remember, the next 74 are gonna be a blast!!!


----------



## Wake (May 10, 2014)

Oh, I like birthday threads. Happy birthday Mertex! 

Wait, you just turned 26? You're less than a month older than me. ;-)


----------



## pacer (May 10, 2014)

Wishing you a Happy Birthday
Another year of fun and joy
All the blessings life can bring
And all life's pleasures to enjoy

Happy Birthday, Mertex.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Pogo (May 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OZhssEU0eU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OZhssEU0eU[/ame]


----------



## Jughead (May 10, 2014)

Best Wishes on your Birthday, Mertex!


----------



## Grandma (May 11, 2014)

Happy belated birthday, Mertex!


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 11, 2014)

Happy Birthday Mertex!!


----------



## Mr. H. (May 11, 2014)

Happy day after your birthday.


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2014)

Wake said:


> Oh, I like birthday threads. Happy birthday Mertex!
> 
> Wait, you *just turned 26*? You're less than a month older than me. ;-)




Er......if you so insist....


----------

